# Best Post Of The Week



## Christos (15/8/20)

Poll - 2020/08/19 - expires 2020/08/21

Please vote for the post of the week!

@M.Adhir - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dinner-photos.t67922/#post-867317
@MrGSmokeFree - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hufflepuff.t66662/page-13#post-864822
@baksteen8168 - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hufflepuff.t66662/page-15#post-867765

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Resistance (15/8/20)

@MrGSmokeFree 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/attachments/mrgsmokefreehs-gif.203220/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/8/20)

Fabulous idea @Christos 

Am thinking of a monthly competition with some form of prizes
But it’s going to take a bit of effort to design it so it works right and then some effort to maintain, prod and administer

Am keen to hear what various members have to say about this concept

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/8/20)

Christos said:


> Still thinking about the finer details here but I think we need a best post of the week.
> Feel free to add ideas but I’m thinking a nomination followed by a public vote.
> 
> @M.Adhir gets first nomination.





Resistance said:


> @MrGSmokeFree
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/attachments/mrgsmokefreehs-gif.203220/



That Gif from @MrGSmokeFree is funny AF, had me in stitches, but that quote from @M.Adhir speaks to me on a spiritual level!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/8/20)

Silver said:


> Fabulous idea @Christos
> 
> Am thinking of a monthly competition with some form of prizes
> But it’s going to take a bit of effort to design it so it works right and then some effort to maintain, prod and administer
> ...



I think it's a brilliant idea @Silver! I think it will promote participation in the forum a lot and nudge people to be more active in a good way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Christos (16/8/20)

Silver said:


> Fabulous idea @Christos
> 
> Am thinking of a monthly competition with some form of prizes
> But it’s going to take a bit of effort to design it so it works right and then some effort to maintain, prod and administer
> ...


I think the first prize must be lunch at @M.Adhir

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (16/8/20)

Christos said:


> Still thinking about the finer details here but I think we need a best post of the week.
> Feel free to add ideas but I’m thinking a nomination followed by a public vote.
> 
> @M.Adhir gets first nomination.


I would say no internet memes or things copy pasted from the net

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Adephi (16/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I would say no internet memes or things copy pasted from the net

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Christos (16/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I would say no internet memes or things copy pasted from the net


Yes, I’m thinking original photos and original commentary. We need to step it up otherwise @M.Adhir is going to have lunch with himself

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Resistance (16/8/20)

Christos said:


> I think the first prize must be lunch at @M.Adhir


and a sleepover to recover from the chillies

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (16/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That Gif from @MrGSmokeFree is funny AF, had me in stitches, but that quote from @M.Adhir speaks to me on a spiritual level!


I understand. The previous life Indian in you that's wanting to come out. I can relate. That samoosas speak to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (17/8/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/baksteen8168.700/
Nomination for funny guy



 


*baksteen8168Useful Idiot*
↑
I am just thinking of uniquely SA flavours like

Ratel pee

Kudo ear wax

Elephant musth

and my personal favorite

Giraffe scrotum sweat (personally collected by tall trained expert mixologists)
Click to expand...
You forgot Buffel Ballas 






Funny x *3* 




Winner x *1* 
List

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor (18/8/20)

does @Judge Dred get an entry ?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Christos (18/8/20)

vicTor said:


> does @Judge Dred get an entry ?


I don’t see why not. Quote the post and I think I’ll run a poll today or tomorrow for voting!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (18/8/20)

I'll decline to quote

I'm scared

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (18/8/20)

he runs with the big dogs

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER (18/8/20)

Resistance said:


> and a sleepover to recover from the chillies


No sleep overs who's gonna clean the toilet in the morning chillies no no no lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/8/20)

Resistance said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/baksteen8168.700/
> Nomination for funny guy
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw this now. @Resistance - Thanks for the nomination. Happy that I made you laugh. 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I would say no internet memes or things copy pasted from the net



I disagree on the meme part. If it's posted in context of the discussion and adds value to the thread then surely it can be considered? 

I do feel that the giggles or dirty lols threads should be excluded from the post of the week nomination. 
Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/8/20)

Resistance said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/members/baksteen8168.700/
> Nomination for funny guy
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I tried to link the original post to my post here. It didn't work out so I copied the post here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (19/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> I disagree on the meme part. If it's posted in context of the discussion and adds value to the thread then surely it can be considered?
> 
> I do feel that the giggles or dirty lols threads should be excluded from the post of the week nomination.
> Just my 2c

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (19/8/20)

vicTor said:


> he runs with the big dogs



Found one


Scary stuff.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Christos (19/8/20)

Poll is up.

Here are the links to the posts:

@M.Adhir - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dinner-photos.t67922/#post-867317
@MrGSmokeFree - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hufflepuff.t66662/page-13#post-864822
@baksteen8168 - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hufflepuff.t66662/page-15#post-867765

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

Christos said:


> Poll is up.
> 
> Here are the links to the posts:
> 
> ...


I voted for @MrGSmokeFree - Because I'm an honest politician and honest politicians don't vote for themselves.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/20)

Christos said:


> Poll is up.
> 
> Here are the links to the posts:
> 
> ...


Myyy fote iss forr @baksteen8168 bekausee iet wass k@k fannie

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (19/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> I voted for @MrGSmokeFree - Because I'm an honest politician and honest politicians don't vote for themselves.





MrGSmokeFree said:


> Myyy fote iss forr @baksteen8168 bekausee iet wass k@k fannie



Just get a room you two...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (19/8/20)

I vote for all of them! 
But it's not possible to do it. So next vote shouldn't we have it categorised so we can have multiple winners for different categories.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (19/8/20)

Resistance said:


> I vote for all of them!
> But it's not possible to do it. So next vote shouldn't we have it categorised so we can have multiple winners for different categories.


Or three spots for first second and third place sound better now after posting my previous comment.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

Christos said:


> Just get a room you two...


Again? 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Christos (23/8/20)

Looks like it’s a tie between @M.Adhir and @MrGSmokeFree.

Congrats guys, you each win 1/2 an Internet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Christos (23/8/20)

DavyH said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi
> 
> View attachment 204524


I’m nominating @DavyH 
This gem was in the introduce yourself thread.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (23/8/20)

Congratulations @M.Adhir and @MrGSmokeFree 

So, what are you guys planning to do with your half of the internet?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (23/8/20)

alex1501 said:


> Congratulations @M.Adhir and @MrGSmokeFree
> 
> So, what are you guys planning to do with your half of the internet?



Take over the world!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (23/8/20)

Congrats @M.Adhir 
And @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/8/20)

Congratulations Guys! 

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## THE REAPER (26/8/20)

Congrats
@MrGSmokeFree
You are almost as famous as hufflepuff keep at it almost there lol.
And
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (26/8/20)

Ohhhh congrats @M.Adhir and @MrGSmokeFree !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## ShamZ (27/8/20)

baksteen8168 said:


> So many things going on here...
> 
> Dude on the left bought the whole vapecon (judging by how full his goodie bag is)
> Old dude behind him looks like he is going to bust an artery (hope it isn't constipation)
> ...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/9/20)

Post of the week nominee.
@Dela Rey Steyn
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/attachments/img_20200903_110531-jpg.206355/I am yet to find a tank that I do not enjoy this juice in!


After a little "incident" this morning, I had to crack open a fresh bottle. Things are done a little differently in the wild west...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Adephi (4/9/20)

BUSDRIVER said:


> vapegina



Winner right there. The rest of the post doesn't even matter.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------

